# DNA test for parental order for overseas surrogacy...please help



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi there has anyone been asked to do a DNA test as part of a parental order?
We had a little girl last year in India and she is now one .She has a UK passport and British citizenship and we applied for the parental order in India as we didn't get her passport until July 2014.We used my husband's sperm and an Indian donor egg.2 weeks ago we were visited by a Cafcass worker.She has never done an overseas case before and is now asking for my husband to do a DNA test. We have no problem with this ,but just wanted to know if this is a new requirement.Our friends who had twins and returned home after us have just finished the whole po process and did not do a DNA test.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi. We completed our parental order in feb last year, and didn't do a DNA test. We were always told that it was a possibility though.

Xxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

CAFCASS High Court team used to deal with all the international cases but they are now delegating to local offices which means there are quite a few PO reporters without much experience at the moment. Historic practice has always been to get a letter from the treating clinic confirming the biological link with the IPs (which is one of the PO requirements) and not to require a DNA test but ultimately it's for the judge to decide. I would discuss with your reporter and ask her to check with High Court team if it would be ok just to have a letter (unless you're happy to do the DNA test).

Good luck with your application.

Natalie


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for that advice Natalie.Yes,I have spoken to the high court team who thankfully know what the requirements  for  parental order are and  yes it is for the judge to decide.What exactly is the role of the Cafcass worker in all this? I thought they were involved in writing a report on the welfare of the child including police checks on the respondents(us)


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

If you are representing yourselves, the court tends to rely on the CAFCASS officer to do a fair bit of the investigatory work in terms of whether you meet the criteria, so it's not all about welfare.

Here's the guidance that CAFCASS produces for parental order reporters which may give you a flavour: http://www.cafcass.gov.uk/media/6721/Parental%20Order%20Guidance%20050412.pdf

Natalie


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Natalie


----------

